# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Erythrocine-es:anti-acné?

## TostiMetKaas

Ik zit al een tijdje met acné, zoals vele. Ik ben na een tijdje naar de huisarts gegaan en die had mij *acid a-vit* meegegeven. ik was er niet echt tevreden over en ben terug gegaan, waarna ik een combi kreeg van *erythrocine-es* en *benzolperoxide hydrogel.* 

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen over de laatste 2? na hoelang werkt wat hoe goed?

Bvd,

----------


## TostiMetKaas

Hallo????

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb vroeger voor mijn acné ook vanalles gekregen en ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat de acid A vit-créme mij goed hielp....mijn huid voelde er wel vaak branderig van aan en bij teveel gebruik ging mijn huid schilferen...maar 't hielp goed tegen de puistjes!
Ik ben nu 33,maar heb soms nog last van puistjes...daarvoor gebruik ik de lotion(depper):Stimycine...helpt vree goed!!! Vroeger had ik ook zo'n 'depper',maar onder een andere naam;DalacinT lotion!

Benzolperoxide-bevattende middelen heb ik ook gehad...bij mij volgens mij wel efficient...maar is al zolang geleden bij mij!!

Geef nieuwe produkten wél ongeveer 2 wken de tijd om resultaat te zien...vaak wordt 't in het begin van gebruik juist eerst erger,om daarna wél goed te werken!

Sterkte en veel succes,
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Tip;
Kijk ook eens in andere topics over dit onderwerp(acné-puistjes)...
bijv onder 'iets tegen puistjes'!!

grtjs Agnes

----------

